# Altogether now!!!



## rach-chavette

Post up *one* Pic of your beloved van.. lets get one thread where we get our rides together  Lets make it BIG 
Ill start 

Meet Gwilly our VW t25


----------



## JoandNick

OK here's ours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://hubpages.com/hub/Self-Build-Transit-Camper-Van


----------



## The Boogie Man

Be rude not to keep your thread going 

This is the only pic on photobucket at the mo, it was in 07, shes had a major refit and welding done since then.


----------



## Deleted member 919

not much change in the weather from 07 to 2010


----------



## Deleted member 919

Heres one in sunnier times and where you can see the van


----------



## Higgy

Me,the dog Hagrid and Wilma in Prestatyn Oct half-term.


----------



## busydaffodil




----------



## NWPT

My self Build Ducato XLWB


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF

here's ''cosy bug'' at the foot of honister pass just a few miles from my hotel in portinscale but a great place to escape to , second only to the top of newlands pass


----------



## marzy

tp://i857.photobucket.com/albums/ab136/marsy10/van009.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## marzy




----------



## ajs

.

_friggin hate campin me... almost as much as motorhomes 



_ regards 
aj_
_


----------



## chesterfield hooligan

Hi could some kind person tell me how to insert a photograph from my computer 
Brian and Marion


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF

chesterfield hooligan said:


> Hi could some kind person tell me how to insert a photograph from my computer
> Brian and Marion



yes  ...me too please  , thought i had cracked  it but it appears  not. I can only see my picture when logged on ( see previous post ) or if i open the image actually  on the post
 I have read through the faq  to no avail


----------



## Chrissy

*Its Fine*



ALLERDALECHEF said:


> yes  ...me too please  , thought i had cracked  it but it appears  not. I can only see my picture when logged on ( see previous post ) or if i open the image actually  on the post
> I have read through the faq  to no avail



Hi, your picture shows up just fine


----------



## Chrissy

*No way*



chesterfield hooligan said:


> Hi could some kind person tell me how to insert a photograph from my computer
> Brian and Marion



Hi Brian and Marion - had the same probs myself.

You have to sign up to something like photobucket (probably the best one as I tried Picassa and it was Cr@p) - upload your photos on then copy the .img address and paste into your thread

Simples


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF

Chrissy said:


> Hi, your picture shows up just fine


thanks chrissy but i can only see the image when i am logged on  , i can see everyone elses ok but on my post if i am not logged on i can only see the text and 025jpg which i have to click on to open . I dont have to do that with anyone elses pictures ......any idea why ?



sorry for spoiling the thread rach !, i just want to join in


----------



## Chrissy

*nope soz*



ALLERDALECHEF said:


> thanks chrissy but i can only see the image when i am logged on  , i can see everyone elses ok but on my post if i am not logged on i can only see the text and 025jpg which i have to click on to open . I dont have to do that with anyone elses pictures ......any idea why ?



No soz, AJS, can probably help, I'm just being a parrot really 

good luck


----------



## runnach

My offering







Channa


----------



## p40ufh

anyone else got one of these? pyranees summer 09


----------



## ajs

ALLERDALECHEF said:


> thanks chrissy but i can only see the image when i am logged on  , i can see everyone elses ok but on my post if i am not logged on i can only see the text and 025jpg which i have to click on to open . I dont have to do that with anyone elses pictures ......any idea why ?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for spoiling the thread rach !, i just want to join in




* preview post* [FONT=&quot]button...revels all before posting   ..
 if its still not there then you image has not been hosted on a web site.. i.e photobucket
[FONT=&quot]remember.. from photobucket copy the picture link beginning with "img" and ending in "img" located below the picture.[/FONT]

the others don't work on here 

 keep trying 

 regards 
aj
[/FONT]


----------



## rach-chavette

Woohoo great rides guys keep the pics coming


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF

success !....thanks aj. 

Call in for a whisky next time you are in the area !

regards

chef


----------



## Deleted member 919

chesterfield hooligan said:


> Hi could some kind person tell me how to insert a photograph from my computer
> Brian and Marion


Join photobucket Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket  its free
  upload your pics to there then if you left click on img code it will say copied then just paste in reply box,as Aj says hit the preview button and it will show if you have got it right 

Rob


----------



## n8rbos

this is my babe still being worked upon


----------



## coolasluck

Lets see if i can get this right!
Well Bravo its all in the go advanced button thanks AJ!!


----------



## ajs

coolasluck said:


> http://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx115/coolasluck/th_DSCF1943.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if i can get this right!




_ nupty...

 regards
aj 
_


----------



## ajs

ALLERDALECHEF said:


> success !....thanks aj.
> 
> Call in for a whisky next time you are in the area !
> 
> regards
> 
> chef




 on my way... 

 regards
aj


----------



## l77 tuf

if you dont like camping or motorhomeing we think you should move on what you think hey poss into knitting/sewing and things like that instead of nice  things


----------



## zeezee16

This is us in our home build the day we arrived at Carrog before the others got there Pete & Ali.


----------



## Pioneer

Us on the left of shot and zeezee, at Millers dale, New year.


----------



## zeezee16

this is you when we left Millars dale and Pete sat there saying for gods sake dont stop now Bill


----------



## coventrycraig

Craig


well thats the 1st tme ive been able to send a picture using that that photobucket thingy.


----------



## chesterfield hooligan

Iv'e gid up nowt to copy I have put 2 picture's in Photobucket and tried to copy will not then let me paste so you will have to use your imagination 
Brian and Marion


----------



## Pioneer

zeezee16 said:


> this is you when we left Millars dale and Pete sat there saying for gods sake dont stop now Bill



It was snow joke I can tell you, Pete commandeered a farmer to be on standby at the junction to the main road, then stood on traffic duty to let us out, thanks Pete and Ali.

Happy Campingin the snow


----------



## ajs

chesterfield hooligan said:


> Iv'e gid up nowt to copy I have put 2 picture's in Photobucket and tried to copy will not then let me paste so you will have to use your imagination
> Brian and Marion



 OK try this... once your pic is in photobucket click on the pic... this opens it into a larger view 

 on the left hand side of the image you will see several addresses for that image
... right click /copy the "img" option and past it into you post

once pasted.. view by clicking on "preview post"
after [FONT=&quot]completing[/FONT] you text, click  "submit reply" as normal 

 keep trying 

 regards 
aj


look... it's easy


----------



## nickit

Sussed it!!


----------



## Kontiki

Easy to see where this is, February last year managed to take this when the rain stopped for a few minutes.






Portugal, Odeceixe in March this is the joy of wildcamping, we had it all to ourselves.


----------



## NWPT

Make sure you paste your image into the post box and do not use the "manage attatchments" option that I was trying to use last night

Simple when you have done it once


----------



## ajs

Kontiki said:


> .




 you numpty... fancy parking in the middle of the runway...


 regards 
aj


----------



## Chrissy

This us at Carrog after snow has thawed at Christmas 2009


----------



## Dezi

Hi,











Two from last years trips. Portugal & Italy

Dezi


----------



## Kontiki

ajs said:


> you numpty... fancy parking in the middle of the runway...
> regards
> aj



We wondered why nobody else was the but it was closer to Morrisons  with whiskey at about £6 a bottle we stocked up, but we had to park in Spain & get it a couple of bottles at a time.  Took the picture on one of the very few occasions the rain stopped.


----------



## biggirafe

coventrycraig said:


> Craig
> 
> 
> well thats the 1st tme ive been able to send a picture using that that photobucket thingy.




Oi, thats my MH you thieving bugger,

Oh sorry my mistake this is ours


----------



## frostybow

this is my frankia


----------



## frostybow

lets try again hope this works


----------



## Deleted member 9215

this is our van


----------



## reggaj

this is mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and a summers night at loch lomond


----------



## andrew

Here is my Autotrail


----------



## bevdrew

*Connect Festival 2007*

This is the only field for campervans at the Connect Festival 2007 - note the extreme slope AND soft rutted ground. Me sitting under canopy - more to keep off rain than sun!


----------



## ajs

andrew said:


> Here is my Autotrail




* friggin hell... i nearly had a heart attack  


 sirens as well by any chance 

* regards  
aj*
*


----------



## bigboack

This is our beast. Talbot express 2-5 TD swift Kontiki.


----------



## derekfaeberwick

Mein kubelwagen!


----------



## bigmeeky

*Big Ang the 508d*






This is Big Ang reliving her youth at the V Festival last year.... (bit like us!)

Glastonbury next







Thetford at new year



And a wee youtube video just for good measure!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWaVbIbSma8


----------



## rach-chavette

Thought I had better add our new van 





















Some great pics here guys keep them coming


----------



## Jonnimac66

<a href="http://s859.photobucket.com/albums/ab158/Jonnimac66/?action=view&current=273.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/ab158/Jonnimac66/273.jpg" border="0" alt="Inch Beach"></a>


----------



## rach-chavette

Jonnimac66 said:


> <a href="http://s859.photobucket.com/albums/ab158/Jonnimac66/?action=view&current=273.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/ab158/Jonnimac66/273.jpg" border="0" alt="Inch Beach"></a>









Nice looking ride you got there mate


----------



## kangooroo

The 'baby' of the forum, Renault Kangoo Roo:


----------



## cornishgail

http://
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
This took hours to do so I hope it comes out all right!
gail
WOW  I did it!  not such a technophobe after all!
This is photo of the "escapemobile" on its maiden trip down the length of the Alps; hubby converted last year and did a "hansome job me bird" !


----------



## rach82

This is our van ........................ it really is just a van


http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/show-us-your-van-motorhome/6867-we-all-have-start-somewhere.html


----------



## Brandyman

*Brandyman Orkney Islands*

My first


----------



## kangooroo

rach82 said:


> This is our van ........................ it really is just a van
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/show-us-your-van-motorhome/6867-we-all-have-start-somewhere.html



Van camping is fun!  Yours reminds me of my first trips in 2004 when I also camped with an airbed then partly fitted out my Kangoo before splashing out on a converted Kangoo Roo.  Both may be small but they're discreet for wilding and provide all I need for a couple of weeks away - although, with no insulation or heating they are VERY chilly in cold weather!

Basic van in its very early days:





 and following a little adapation:


----------



## Jonnimac66

rach-chavette said:


> Nice looking ride you got there mate



Thanks   I only collected it a few weeks ago.. just had first weekend out and about in Kerry..


----------



## johnandlou118

*Der Panzer Wagen*






My bus , never let us down yet(touch wood) Taken in Harris last year.






And again in Galloway forest last week -10 god bless truma heating!!


----------



## Carstairs

*Mitsubishi delica l400 4x4*

My turn:


----------



## twosugars

Stealth Campervan! 







north devon sunrise. 
nr Trentishoe


----------



## tresrikay

ajs said:


> on my way...
> 
> regards
> aj



Probably now a permanent fixture on yer drive


----------



## tresrikay

bigboack said:


> This is our beast. Talbot express 2-5 TD swift Kontiki.



Me, me youngest, Murphy, then little Bushmills, me lad Busmills malt , he's 10, n the missureys  ys es .......N,one seen a tooth?


----------



## tresrikay

Me bus on Arran


----------



## lynnian

Campsite in Petit Appeville (Camping La Source)


----------



## rach-chavette

twosugars said:


> north devon sunrise.
> nr Trentishoe



 Wow what a lush photo


----------



## ajs

.

 what...a dump !!! 

 were you on the potty when this was taken...


returds  
aj


----------



## LaughingHeart

AND...when I win the lottery.......................


----------



## rach-chavette

lynnian said:


> Campsite in Petit Appeville (Camping La Source)



 Why is there a bird on a lead?


----------



## ajs

rach-chavette said:


> Why is there a bird on a lead?




 you nympty... that's the birdturd hook-up point ...its an electrickeryturd 


more power in them things than a nucular bomb .. 

_ kids teday eh... know nuffin._.


 regards 
aj


----------



## stoneroller

wales in november




leek in febuary.
The one on the right behind the bush.


----------



## biggirafe

stoneroller said:


> wales in november
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leek in febuary.
> The one on the right behind the bush.



Wow you really were close to the noise, you should have come over


----------



## ajs

biggirafe said:


> Wow you really were close to the noise, you should have come over


 
told im.. i did... i told im that ... his HID is up fer it... but he was shy...


it's gunna cost him.... at least a couple of bottles of you know what...


regards 
aj


----------



## stoneroller

Did not want to gate crash but now we know who you are so looking forward to hayfield,
just off to the petrol station for some parrafin or meths o sorry you all call it malt.


----------



## bevdrew

If you want to see what the whisky-drinking pith artists look like, take a gander at these pics from last meet!!!! Pages and pages of them 

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...0-feb-1-2-term-meet-w-e-19th-21st-feb-34.html


----------



## lynnian

rach-chavette said:


> Why is there a bird on a lead?



Thats the only way i can control the wife ouch! dint see SWMBO behind me.


----------



## keithhep

Our Starseeker in Spain


----------



## tresrikay

Anderson Mobile Estates          And the one I have ordered for me birfday bash


----------



## anfi1

*This is Feefee Trixibell. (The wife named her!)*


----------



## Randonneur

tresrikay said:


> Anderson Mobile Estates          And the one I have ordered for me birfday bash



Love to see you get that one through Mevagissey.


----------



## fugglestick

*Here is our Dilys*






This is our Hobby 750 at Burnham Market. God it was cold....


----------



## vanmandan

my Hymer S520 at the Applecross campsite , which has been upgraded recently, with a funky bar/cafe. Worth stopping off here just for their bakery.


----------



## Baybabe75

Looks familiar ..... didn't she used to be white and live in Swansea-ish?

Elaine


----------



## Baybabe75

Here's our Daffodil .... one day she'll get that respray!


----------



## rach-chavette

Baybabe75 said:


> Here's our Daffodil .... one day she'll get that respray!



 LOVE IT


----------



## GregM

Not a great picture I'm afraid.


----------



## KateM

Here's Charlie saying hello from Germany!





Taking a breather next to the minefields in Bosnia





And together with the youngest member of the Charlie Fan Club


----------



## rach-chavette

Love it  Yours is the Westy Joker ? 

Here is my Westy


----------



## KateM

Hi Rach, yep the Westy Joker is mine!

You've just gotta love the brown ones 

Kate


----------



## lenny

KateM said:


> Hi Rach, yep the Westy Joker is mine!
> 
> You've just gotta love the brown ones
> 
> Kate




Two great looking vans Rach and Kate they look Identical and both so highly polished.

Well done the pair of you


----------



## reggaj

KateM said:


> Hi Rach, yep the Westy Joker is mine!
> 
> You've just gotta love the brown ones
> 
> Kate



Aye the brown westys rock


----------



## Tco

This Ferdinand on the Isle of Arran




Why Ferdinand? Well he is an Autocruise Pioneer *Magellan* after all!


----------



## neilmac

Swift Bel-Air 730 - Portugal April 2010


----------



## rach-chavette

Wow!! Theres some real cool pics/vans in here now  
Look at you all showing off with the arty shots

keep them coming


----------



## DCC

Mull of Galloway lighthouse September 2008


----------



## Geoff.W

[/IMG]

Our new camper, pictured at Chauvigny central(ish) France on our first trip in it.


----------



## Croftland1

Wilding at the loch-side last month in Stirlingshire

EDIT: Oops, bit small - nevermind


----------



## David & Ann

Switzerland 2009 Swiss Alps picture by david42ann - Photobucket

Swiss Alps with our Fiat Ducato TEC


----------



## biggirafe

David & Ann said:


> Switzerland 2009 Swiss Alps picture by david42ann - Photobucket
> 
> Swiss Alps with our Fiat Ducato TEC



Nice, who parked the flippin van in the way tho


----------



## fifipug




----------



## mark e

This is mine;











Same today as i bought it nearly 3 years ago


----------



## David & Ann

biggirafe said:


> Nice, who parked the flippin van in the way tho



Hi Biggirafe, you still around buddy. Thought you had retired. I have been away for quite a spell.


----------



## biggirafe

David & Ann said:


> Hi Biggirafe, you still around buddy. Thought you had retired. I have been away for quite a spell.



Yep still here, sorry 
Where you been then, india or something similar I think 

Its been an interesting winter here, Fuel through the roof and this site went subscription, Just hoping things stay the same, so far so good


----------



## David & Ann

biggirafe said:


> Yep still here, sorry
> Where you been then, india or something similar I think
> 
> Its been an interesting winter here, Fuel through the roof and this site went subscription, Just hoping things stay the same, so far so good



Yep: How did you guess. Around India for 3 solid months. Just got back. A few pic's from over 1200.

2010 Vacation in India :: Indian Elephant statue. Vizag.India picture by david42ann - Photobucket
2010 Vacation in India :: Indian children in Calcutta picture by david42ann - Photobucket
2010 Vacation in India :: Goddesses of knowledge. Calcutta picture by david42ann - Photobucket
2010 Vacation in India :: Shriva Temple1. Calcutta picture by david42ann - Photobucket
2010 Vacation in India :: Shriva Temple grounds. Calcutta picture by david42ann - Photobucket
2010 Vacation in India :: Rickshaw wallah in Calcutta picture by david42ann - Photobucket
2010 Vacation in India :: Sugarcane juicer in Dumdum, Calcutta picture by david42ann - Photobucket
2010 Vacation in India :: Camel transportation in Jaipur picture by david42ann - Photobucket
2010 Vacation in India :: Parade in Delhi picture by david42ann - Photobucket
2010 Vacation in India :: Elephant transportation in Jaipur picture by david42ann - Photobucket
2010 Vacation in India :: Victoria Memorial. Calcutta picture by david42ann - Photobucket


----------



## biggirafe

Looks awesome, one of my dream destinations when I retire


----------



## Nolly

This afternoon at St Vincent en Bresse. A park for the kids, A lake for fishing and the guy in charge said no probs for overnight an stay. A good afternoons work & only 8 kms from the house.


----------



## vanmandan

Here's my new baby.
had to sell the old one, as using the clutch , after my recent stroke, was a real pain in the butt. Now, with an auto box & a new knob (on the steering wheel ), it's basically , ahead Warp Factor 1 Mr. Sulu.
I'm back fool timing again, (in this baby.....no hardship),
any pleasant,female physiotherapists looking to spend 5 or 6 months in southern Greece next winter , should get in touch.
I'll be wilding up the west coast of Scotland for most of the summer.
Stop in & say hello if you see me.
VanManDan.


----------



## kimbowbill

trying to upload a pic but i cant


----------



## bmb1uk

Picture033.jpg picture by bmb1uk - Photobucket


----------



## fraguk

back in june , down temby way.


----------



## markchaps

*Here's my T25*





She's called Margaret (as in Little Britain 'Margaret Margaret'). She came to me needing a little TLC especially on the body. She was battered and the original white was looking tired so I used the 'roller paint your wagon' technique. Close up you can see my ropey painting but on the whole I was pleased with the result. Ideally I would like to slap on two more coats.

Anyone know the nature of the roof and possible conversion?


----------



## quicksam

Another at Gibraltar - February this year, the other side of the rock ..


----------



## Skipperjonce

Some nice looking vans! Here's a link to some pics of mine and my self-build blog... My Build

Note the link to this site on my Links page 

Cheers, Rich.


----------



## Campervanman

*Winters are Best!*

Spent a week here! Six of use in this bus, great times had. The steam? That's the missus cooking a full roast lunch. lol


----------



## tony

would you have enough for 1 more hungry traveller ?
tony


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

'Herman the German' in Scotland last March.


----------



## winchman

Skipperjonce said:


> Some nice looking vans! Here's a link to some pics of mine and my self-build blog... My Build
> 
> Note the link to this site on my Links page
> 
> Cheers, Rich.



Just posted a link on the Bedford CF owners club as they have a section for other vehicles and like to see nice self builds, well done.
Bedford CF Message Board > Everything except CFs & Transits > Link to a very nice self build


----------



## Deleted member 207

My Westfalia on the Merc 309D chassis.

Road into Mt Moffat Nat Park picture by Roger_Martin - Photobucket

I bought this one in Germany in 2007, spent 9 months/40,000kms travelling around Europe and the UK, then decided to bring it back home to Australia where I changed the steering for use in Aus (only 30 plus year old vehicles are allowed to be LHD) which is easy enough with all the bits being readily available out of the UK wreckers and Merc being very considerate and putting all the holes and pressings to just bolt up bits. Needed a RHD dash, RHS steering knuckle, steering box, a few metres of auto wire.


----------



## no1kaili

Our first outing


----------



## rach-chavette




----------



## PennyOutskirts

Here's the start of our adventure


----------



## kenny richards

*alltogether now*



PennyOutskirts said:


> Here's the start of our adventure


 
hi penny i love your van the lt good van to have i have a vw transporter t4


----------



## Ian03/54

*Our MH*

A pic of our "new" Hymer Starline 640 on the day we bought it last June. We only had limited use last summer and, after using a High Top van conversion for the last five years, we are now really looking forward to making use of all that space, roll on the sunshine!

Regards, Ian

 Click image to enlarge


----------



## donkey too




----------



## marknfiona

Our Mooveo


----------



## rach-chavette

Very nice .. anyone got any interior shots to show off?


----------



## Auto

Here's our bus





with home built interior shot for you





cheers  phil


----------



## ianmorgan

swift kontiki


----------



## David & Ann

ianmorgan said:


> swift kontiki


 
How the heck did you manage to park on a vertical hill !!☺☺☺


----------



## ianmorgan

*leveled*


----------



## David & Ann

ianmorgan said:


>


 
Not yet my friend. You need a lot of HP to turn the earth around ☺☺☺


----------



## Mothman

Heres mine for the pot:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## hillwalker

Cracking looking vans there ...


----------



## Beemer

Our Sarasota at a recent Angelsey track day.


----------



## Ethngeoff




----------



## martkaz




----------



## carolinemoon

[[


----------



## teen

Wilding at Loch Corrib, County Galway Ireland last October


----------



## Pollik

Tucked away in Finland somewhere.




Polly


----------



## Squibby

Here's Mine not going to look much diferent on the outside. Going for the stealth look(in bright yellow for god sake what was I thinking), so most changes on the inside will post more pics through the build if I can get them to load onto the site.


----------



## kimbowbill

parked up at the beach Arasaig in Scotland


----------



## kangooroo

OK, here's mine which has taken me from Lands End to John o' Groats and *must* be amongst the smallest and stealthiest of vans here - or does anyone camp in a smaller van??!


----------



## Douzeper

Mine


----------



## ellisboy

My van


http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad336/ellisboy_photos/f74f2576.jpg


----------



## cooljules

ellisboy said:


> My van
> 
> 
> http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad336/ellisboy_photos/f74f2576.jpg


 
looks comfy which is the main thing in my book!


----------



## ellisboy

It is :sleep-027: a good nights sleep is my main priority in a van
Regards Stephen.


----------



## groyne

Van's nearly finished and you can't get much wilder than the end of the MoG


----------



## ellisboy

Nice looking van :yeahthat: :wave:


----------



## schizowife

First time i've tried posting a pic so if it doesn't work i'm sorry 

This is my T25 'Bessie' at John O'Groats last month. She did a 2600 mile trip and was brilliant. She is also my daily ride


----------



## cooljules

schizowife said:


> First time i've tried posting a pic so if it doesn't work i'm sorry
> 
> This is my T25 'Bessie' at John O'Groats last month. She did a 2600 mile trip and was brilliant. She is also my daily ride


 nice T3, petrol or diesel?  i had a mint one, never seen rust, got it from berlin, was fantastic until 2 month later hit by a drunk city link delivery driver :-(


----------



## MikeH

Here`s my Citroen Relay near the Tallisker distillery on Skye last year:


----------



## schizowife

cooljules said:


> nice T3, petrol or diesel?  i had a mint one, never seen rust, got it from berlin, was fantastic until 2 month later hit by a drunk city link delivery driver :-(


 
Hi Cooljules, Thankyou and Yes she is a T3 although we call it a T25 here  Its a 1.9 petrol and she is in real good condition, as expected for a vehicle nearing 28 years she has a few small prangs and scratches on her and could really do with a total re spray but shes immaculate underneath and her engine has only done 48000. I have owned her now for 18months and have had some great holidays and weekends away in her, and she is my daily ride so gotta look after her :drive:


----------



## cooljules

schizowife said:


> Hi Cooljules, Thankyou and Yes she is a T3 although we call it a T25 here  Its a 1.9 petrol and she is in real good condition, as expected for a vehicle nearing 28 years she has a few small prangs and scratches on her and could really do with a total re spray but shes immaculate underneath and her engine has only done 48000. I have owned her now for 18months and have had some great holidays and weekends away in her, and she is my daily ride so gotta look after her :drive:


 
mine was also my main vehicle, was fine for that, also 1.9 petrol wasserbox, although LHD junctions where a little harder and different angle.   

i only had a few times with mine over here, before the idiot hit me.   while i had the one with the lowest horse power, she did pull a 4man caravan ok.  

i have a LT35 now, but its too large, too awkward to drive to be a nice main vehicle.

in Germany its hard and expensive to find parts for these or cheap nice ones now (mine cost 1Eu lol)  they are sent to Poland and as far as Russia now...


----------



## Fugg

MikeH said:


> Here`s my Citroen Relay near the Tallisker distillery on Skye last year:


 

lovely spot. Its a very clean van, Do you have any more pics?


----------



## avandriver

Here is My Iveco self build 







Steve


----------



## MikeH

Fugg said:


> lovely spot. Its a very clean van, Do you have any more pics?



Thanks! Yes, I have a photo diary of the self-build plus lots of other camping pics.

That was a very handy spot indeed. We overnighted a bit further up the road but that pic was taken just before breakfast at about 8am.

Here`s a couple more:

A few miles up the road from Callander:






Shell Island at sunset (I`ve replaced the front grill with one from a Ducato since):


----------



## barryd

Hank the Tank


----------



## Firefox

I can't remember if I did mine in this thread but here it is:










Converted self-build Movano/Master 5.4m long panel van with front continental lounge/swivel seats and 1/2 dinette, mid kitchen and shower, and fixed transverse double over rear garage.


----------



## Byronic

Stealth Type van, you'd struggle to notice it in a Tesco carpark. Selfbuilt about 17 years ago on a MB 709d. Interior very "woody" ......fashions change.View attachment 2790View attachment 2791


----------



## cooljules

Byronic said:


> Stealth Type van, you'd struggle to notice it in a Tesco carpark. Selfbuilt about 17 years ago on a MB 709d. Interior very "woody" ......fashions change.View attachment 2790View attachment 2791


 
is that a reliable merc?  im sure its the same one that the guy recently around the world in, using old chip fat etc.   and he said it did nothing but break down........suprised me as i thought it would be pretty simple and hardy.


----------



## Byronic

My van may well be the same make/model of van as the "round the worlder"? Breakdowns....perhaps he ran his van on more chips than fat. 
It is a very simple and hardy(like me) vehicle. Much the same spec. as the preceding MB 508d derivatives, with a few added refinements, such as power steering. 
17 return yearly trips to either Southern Spain, Maroc, or Turkey and only one minor (1 hour) breakdown due to a faulty MB replacement fuel filter seal has been my experience. As Einstein might have said it's 99% good maintenance and 1% good luck. Not like trying to upload pics to this thread with an Android phone thats 99% luck!


----------



## A KIRK

another pic to add


----------



## Mikey29




----------



## kell

Our self build Iveco.


----------



## jogguk

kell said:


> View attachment 2833  Our self build Iveco.



Where you in Boscastle this past Friday? I was parked a bit further up the field, Thinking "that's a nice Iveco"

John


----------



## Piglets Pilot




----------



## Al321

*T4 van*



Good thread,and nice vans.
 My T4 van..part converted,used as camper and workvan


----------



## tintent




----------



## johnsi

*work in progress*


----------



## n brown

gord knows what i did there but it worked!scania lorry for a mate in czech,my lt 35 and an ambulance i did


----------



## n brown

and a few more i did


----------



## kimbowbill

n brown said:


> View attachment 3783View attachment 3784View attachment 3780View attachment 3781View attachment 3782 gord knows what i did there but it worked!scania lorry for a mate in czech,my lt 35 and an ambulance i did



now that is nice, gowd, its bigger than my house :lol-053:


----------



## kimbowbill

n brown said:


> View attachment 3785View attachment 3786View attachment 3787View attachment 3788View attachment 3789 and a few more i did



really really nice, looks top class workmanship there


----------



## n brown

kimbowbill said:


> really really nice, looks top class workmanship there



ta for that,it actually was bigger than my house,you could see the cab and tailift each side of the house.had to cut a doorway into the side just to work on it.split levelbedroom with en-suite,massive oak top kitchen with dining area and woodburner.well you would if you could!and he did


----------



## kimbowbill

n brown said:


> ta for that,it actually was bigger than my house,you could see the cab and tailift each side of the house.had to cut a doorway into the side just to work on it.split levelbedroom with en-suite,massive oak top kitchen with dining area and woodburner.well you would if you could!and he did



Fantastic, really is


----------



## bob72

n brown said:


> ta for that,it actually was bigger than my house,you could see the cab and tailift each side of the house.had to cut a doorway into the side just to work on it.split levelbedroom with en-suite,massive oak top kitchen with dining area and woodburner.well you would if you could!and he did



you can post up pics of mine if you want, show off more of your work


----------



## Ethngeoff




----------



## darrenxjr

*stick with it*



johnsi said:


> View attachment 3779




stick with it ,they make great vans , just wish i had never listened to the missis and sold mine.

heres a couple of pics of my bedford i restored . she was very rotten when i bought  her 


 

and heres another one i did shortly after


----------



## darrenxjr

*My baby*

here is my current camper , still in the making and  a longggggggggggggggggg way to go.


----------



## David & Ann

darrenxjr said:


> here is my current camper , still in the making and  a longggggggggggggggggg way to go.
> 
> View attachment 3798 View attachment 3799 View attachment 3800 View attachment 3801



You will never it into your garage. Need to race the roof a little, I mean the garage.☺☺☺☺


----------



## snowbirds

*Bedford work in progress*

Hi all we are hoping to be ready in the spring, just a few bits to do

cheers Snowbirds.



QUOTE=rach-chavette;73204]Post up *one* Pic of your beloved van.. lets get one thread where we get our rides together  Lets make it BIG 
Ill start 

Meet Gwilly our VW t25 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ren

Not a great pic, but believe it or not, this is a camper!

Back is boxed out and there is a fold out bed in the back, simple but functional, and it can go anywhere!  Gets a bit tight with me, Holly and the three dogs in there though!






Will post some pics of the back at some point.


----------



## NicknClair

Been meaning to put these on for a bit, here's Konnie our 5th van weve had


----------



## oldish hippy

this might take the title baby


kangooroo said:


> The 'baby' of the forum, Renault Kangoo Roo:


----------



## kellyjohn

how do i make mine bigger???


----------



## Makzine

This is Wendi who we travelled many miles in.


This is our new home Maxzine who we hope to travel many miles in.


----------

